# Looking for a good Trad Session in Dublin City Centre



## bluetoff (26 Feb 2010)

I have friends coming over from England next weekend and they really want to go to  good Trad Session in Dublin City Centre. Can anyone recommend one for Sat March 6th, staying in the City Centre. Thanks.


----------



## Boyd (26 Feb 2010)

Arlington Hotel on the Quays had trad 7 nights a week, have no idea of what its like though.....


----------



## NorfBank (26 Feb 2010)

username123 said:


> Arlington Hotel on the Quays had trad 7 nights a week, have no idea of what its like though.....



Stay well away, it's horrendous unless you're coming for a hen/stag. I was dragged in once to meet some mates who were over on a hen, awful tripe altogether. It is lively though I'll give it that and it's always full.

O'Donoghues on Merrion Row is a good spot, nice Guinness too.
http://www.odonoghues.ie/music.htm


----------



## callybags (26 Feb 2010)

Also, The Cobblestone pub at the top of Smithfield have very good sessions.


----------



## redbhoy (26 Feb 2010)

callybags said:


> also, the cobblestone pub at the top of smithfield have very good sessions.


 
+1


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Feb 2010)

Is it McHughs that's beside the old motor tax office on chancery street behind the four courts? That's supposed to have a very good session, handy to luas stop also.


----------



## beekeeper (26 Feb 2010)

Hughes' on chancery street have an excellent session on a sunday night.. not sure about any other night


----------



## Caveat (26 Feb 2010)

Not city centre and I may be out of date here, but upstairs in Slatterys, Rathmines used to have a brilliant if slightly chaotic session on (I think) a Monday night.

The best bodhran player I have ever seen.


----------



## rosey (26 Feb 2010)

McHuges of Chancery St, behind the FourCourts as aforementioned for an authentic trad session- every night as far as I'm aware from about 9pm...
Also new bar on Capel street-McNeills a small cozy but really cool little pub with a couple of fireplaces-near where the luas track crosses Capel st-not sure what nights the session is but it's really good-only thing is they are a bit precious sometimes and you can be frowned upon for talking during the music so...may not be to everyones liking!you also may need to get there early to get seats..


----------



## WaterWater (27 Feb 2010)

http://www.dublinevents.com/events/children/irishhouseparty.php



Get the DART?


----------

